# Smoking Mozarella and Nuts for Charity Dinner



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

My wife and I are cooking for a charity this Saturday 
We are including some smoked mozzarella as an appetizer and some smoked nuts as going home thank you gifts 
Here they are going into the smoker


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 1, 2009)

Good idea.  What temp are you smoking them at?  What wood are you using?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

I smoke at 190 for 20 minutes then turn the smoker off and let sit for an hour in the smoker  - I use about 3 oz pecan


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is the finished product 




And here are the nuts


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 1, 2009)

They look really good, nice color on them.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 1, 2009)

Great color on that cheese Scarbelly!  Looks beautiful.
Haven't tried smoking nuts yet, I really need to give it a try.


----------



## randocammando (Oct 1, 2009)

That cheese looks amazing


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

I really like the both of them but the cheese what temp did you smoke them at? The nuts look great and they do have a good color on them. I have never smoked any of them and now I mite have to try them soon but the cheese I really what to try soon.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a SmokinTex oven with a heat difusing plate so here is the process (see the first pics in the thread for a view of my set up)
With the plate in place - and a pan of ice on top of it to catch the dirppings and to help keep the chamber cool - use 2-3 oz of apple or pecan and starting with the chamber cool - I dial up 190 and set the timer for 20 min then turn off at 20 min and leave in for the remainder of the hour. 
One really important step is to let it sit out for at least 2 hours to get a skin on the outside or it will just release all of the water into the smoker. 
Trust me - that is NOT FUN
Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## chefrob (Oct 2, 2009)

nice tip to skin up the chz.......i would have never thought of that.


----------



## treegje (Oct 13, 2009)

that looks tasty
need to try that once


----------

